# Anyone Know Where To Get?



## smokeydablunt (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone know where to get 5-MeO-AMT. This is kinda off topic but i thought a few may know. thanks


----------



## mogie (Jan 13, 2007)

What are you talking about?


----------



## le1337need (Jan 13, 2007)

Find info here


----------



## mogie (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like what we used to call LSD. Back when we invented fire and the wheel. Anyone remember orange sunshine?


----------



## le1337need (Jan 13, 2007)

eh never tried any illegal drug other than marijuana. and after 5 years of smoking marijuana i have no want or need to do so. seen too many friends get fucked up on other stuff.


----------



## mogie (Jan 14, 2007)

I did that when I was young and stupid. It is a good thing not to do that stuff at all. I have seen it scramble several friends brains.


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 14, 2007)

I've done my fare share too....

And it just happens i have dont 5-meo-amt.

No i don't know where to get it, it did give me a tremendous trip.

One thing, if you do get it.. don't mistake the AMT dosage as the 5-meo-amt doseage or you will indeed meet your maker. 5-meo-amt is much more potent. You can find more information about this, and other substances on Erowid.


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 14, 2007)

4mgs only for one dose but its hard finding it.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 14, 2007)

I remember orange sunshine Mogie, definetly a "back in the day" high. There was a time when the 'cid would be broken up and shared. A far more potent product to say the least. 
Not that I'm anti-chem but mirroring Mogie's statement, "I have seen it scramble several friends brains" as well.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 14, 2007)

PS.... on the topic of, 

Peyote, now there's a trip for the brave. 
If you want to go out on a limb with the halluinogens why not give Mother Nature's 5-MeO-AMT a try.


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 14, 2007)

That's hallucinogens, I missed Sesame Street today.


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 14, 2007)

If anyone comes accross a site that sells it can you post it here, thanks!


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 14, 2007)

Peyote or 5?


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 14, 2007)

5-MeO-AMT please


----------



## themaritimer (Jan 14, 2007)

You might want to read here 5-MeO-AMT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought it was legal. Anyone know and good sites that have legal hallucinogenic substances almost like shrooms or lsd? thanks!


----------



## Ferd151 (Jan 14, 2007)

Try Google. They usually refer to them as "Research Chemicals" but you can find them and they are legal (technically speaking).


----------



## Wavels (Jan 14, 2007)

Window pane, blotter, orange sunshine.....Don't do any of it!
Read this book....

The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe....see what Ken Kesey says about LSD!
Wavels


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats cool every one has there own opionions. Does anyone recommend a site that has legal halluciogens?


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 16, 2007)

I have found a good site. But now im on a quest to find a bong preferrably not too big of one. Anyone know a reliable site to get one at?


----------



## dankciti (Jan 16, 2007)

mmmmm i miss lsd that was always my favorite.... uhh sorry. excuse me there panes in first period, no pain all day. i miss high school. lol.

erowid.org your substance reference site.

by the way stick to pot kids its what my mom told me 15 years ago and she was right, those designer drugs are just a waste of brain cells..

in reagrd to the electric kool aid test, kinsey, leary, and the merry pranksters;

i only wish that i could have been able to experience those revolutionary gatherings. 

"every american should be required to take LSD once in their lives" - _the_ Dr.TimLeary


----------



## smokeydablunt (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes im not going to do designer drugs. I was going to order Amanita Muscaria mushrooms and possibly morning glory seeds. But do you know a reliable site to buy a bong from?


----------

